# Saskatchewan



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys

A few buddies and I are plannin a trip to Sask. next fall. I've never been there and was wondering if anybody had any info on traditional hot spots. Please E-mail me with any info you might have and Thanks Alot.

[email protected]


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ya, right!!!

Please don't ask us to do your research for you. You are going to have to do it yourself.

Good luck hunting.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I wouldn't tell my hot spot out. dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:withstupid:

Sask is a big place...go up and drive around.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:withstupid: If a person cant find birds they shouldnt be goosehunting up there.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That makes it a trifecta of I'm with stupid signs!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

i think he just wants a general area or areas to do some scouting not the exact spots.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, there's alot of birds in Sask located north and west of kenmare.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol:

Suggestion: Get a RM map and hit the dusty roads. It all comes with exp. and it might take a year of going up there to figure things out and most of all talking to land owners. Good Luck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My suggestion is ...buy topo maps first...then start calling CO and talk to them about their area.Once narrowed down....get the RM maps.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have never been up there and don't really plan on going up there anytime soon, but if I was the first thing I would do when I get up there is drive around and look for the ducks and geese.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Whoa! Touchy subject eh boys?? I wasn't trying to make you give up your hot spot but Sask. is a huge area. Thanks to those of you who provided useful info.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

pretty much anywhere man, just plan on doing lots of driving, but if you hit it at the right time, which is about all fall the birds will be plentiful. Good luck to you and have a blast

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Honestly, there isn't a whole lot of resources out there to give out hot spots in Saskatchewan. For me, I've sent tons of emails, made a lot of phone calls and searched a lot of maps before I put on one mile.

The best advice I can give is to get up there a couple days early, drive around and seek out the RM offices (like county offices here in the states). They sell maps that'll make your scouting 100 times easier as landowners are very hard to find up there.

For example, we took a day off from our trip this year and drove an extra 400+ miles checking out an entirely new area. We spent half of that day alone seeking out the RM offices and as a result we have 4 new maps that'll pay off huge dividends next year.

You'll find that finding your own hot spot is the best part of the trip, and is why I like to hunt in new areas.

Good luck.


----------



## drewmartig (Nov 2, 2004)

Are licenses up there for all season or is it a ten day deal or what? Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is for all season.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

WHAT DOES A LISCENSE UP THERE RUN COST WISE?

______________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sask...$127

Man....$150 in Canadian money.

At today's exchange...About $118 American

Then you have to buy the Federal stamp also...$15 or so


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ken W 
Thanks for the info. That sounds like a good price for the hunting that I have heard about in the past.

__________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

FYI... You can get RM maps very easily from Repromap. Just do a web search and you will find it. I know they cover Manitoba and I think they do Sask as well.


----------

